# Thoughts on Mobile Base for Delta Cabinet Saw



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

I have a Delta Tilting Arbor saw with 52 inch unifence. Years ago I built a right side extension table that now needs to be replaced. I would like to replace it with a removable piece that sits atop a bank of drawers that I'll construct. That is the goal, but I also would like to now make the entire operation mobile.

At least the Delta mobile base (extended version) has its pivot caster in the space where the bottom of the drawer stack would live, so that would limit the size and number of drawers I could have. Don't know about other "for sale" bases. Also wonder about capacity: the saw is pretty hefty, my proposed cabinetry to support the right extension table would also carry some weight, AND eventually I will build a tilting outfeed table (hangs from saw until tilted up for operation) which would add more weight.

It would be relatively easy to construct a mobile base from hardwood it would seem, but without steel, the casters would need to ride underneath the frame. This raises the height anywhere from 2 to 3 inches. Just looking at the options from manufacturers, it appears the most desirable configuration is something that is only "temporarily mobile," but sits solidly on the ground when the elevating wheel/caster is not extended. Is there anything disadvantageous about (other than the additional height of the work surface(s)) just using locking casters, say in my anticipated design, six of them?

Interested to hear pros and cons from those that have already dealt with this challenge.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The problem with locking casters is they all need to be on exactly smooth floor, I've found that triangulating bases work better in my shop. 

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Delta-Univ...gclid=CK_FtKbK7sICFWxp7AodG3cAZg&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> The problem with locking casters is they all need to be on exactly smooth floor, I've found that triangulating bases work better in my shop.
> 
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Delta-Univ...gclid=CK_FtKbK7sICFWxp7AodG3cAZg&gclsrc=aw.ds


Yes, that could be a problem. But my floor is very flat in the area of movement; I've had to determine flatness because I will be laying a wood or laminate floor over the concrete as part of my upgrade. Another factor is that my base will be a longer rectangle; the saw will sit at one end, while the cabinet at the other that supports the top, fence rail, etc. I figure if I build from hardwood, even that will have enough flex to account for out of flat conditions of an eighth or less.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It would only flex if the top of your saw flexed as well to distribute the weight equally, however your rails on the saw will keep it from doing so. The other problem you have, unless you buy casters that lock from both rolling and pivoting is your base is prone to move as you use your saw. I currently have locking casters on my planer stand and router table and plan on replacing them as soon as I can get around to it because they drive me nuts. My floors relatively flat as well, but that 1/8th inch is enough cause rocking and pivoting.


----------



## peridigm (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm in the process of rebuilding my table saw extension and out feed table. My shop is small, 16x30, but I may never move my saw. It's been in the same place for about 10 years. However, I decided to keep it on the mobile base even though I lose about 20 inches of cabinet space due to the wheel. I decided to make a single vertical pullout for saw blades and accessories. The router cabinet is accessible from the end. Here are some pics so far. I will have two 24" cabinets with pullouts on the right side of the router wing under the out feed extension. No plans for directly behind the saw at this point.


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

Perfect. That is going to be my solution. Thanks very much!


----------



## peridigm (Dec 29, 2014)

I'll add that the mobile base is very solid with the cabinet mounted where it is. For now the cabinets and the out feed table behind the saw will be supported by some adjustable legs. I'm going to make the table detachable if I do need to move the saw instead of attaching casters under the table legs.


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

My situation is very similar to yours in that the saw hasn't moved since I first placed it in the shop when we bought the house 14 years ago. But now I am completely doing over the shop, which I sort of threw together in order to get underway on the many projects undertaken over the years. All of my cabinets are being relocated and all of the tools are being mounted on shop made roll arounds. I'm putting down a floor over the concrete, and if for no other reason than that, need to make the cabinet saw mobile. I already ordered the Delta base. I plan to add the outfeed table shown in this YouTube video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt6s3rzF8jg


----------



## peridigm (Dec 29, 2014)

My table is pretty much finished. Need to make the pullouts and some doors, wire up the router, dust collection for router, and router fence which is going to be a saddle for the beis. I'm very happy with the Incra lift.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Holy Table!!! Good Job!!


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

peridigm said:


> My table is pretty much finished. Need to make the pullouts and some doors, wire up the router, dust collection for router, and router fence which is going to be a saddle for the beis. I'm very happy with the Incra lift.
> View attachment 115209


What type of caster are you using under the outfeed table? I assume you have several along the far edge???


----------



## peridigm (Dec 29, 2014)

Currently I'm using the two 1" square legs that come with the extension wing from Delta. I'll eventually put some casters under it but for now it's not necessary. The right cabinet is supported with wood feet. The whole table structure is 3/4 x 3 plywood doubled up for ribs (10" OC) and stringers. I was going to put a stress panel on the bottom side but don't think I need it. It's pretty solid as is.


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Nov 12, 2014)

peridigm said:


> Currently I'm using the two 1" square legs that come with the extension wing from Delta. I'll eventually put some casters under it but for now it's not necessary. The right cabinet is supported with wood feet. The whole table structure is 3/4 x 3 plywood doubled up for ribs (10" OC) and stringers. I was going to put a stress panel on the bottom side but don't think I need it. It's pretty solid as is.


What part of the pictured unit is mobile and what part is not?


----------



## peridigm (Dec 29, 2014)

None of it is mobile at this point but the saw and router wing are sitting on the mobile base. The white section is on stationary legs until I install casters. That section is also bolted to the main saw iron top and router wing and is removable if required. I won't be moving the saw though.


----------



## peridigm (Dec 29, 2014)

Curmudgeon10 said:


> What type of caster are you using under the outfeed table? I assume you have several along the far edge???


Have a look at these.

http://www.amazon.com/WoodRiver-Mac...id=1420738994&sr=8-2&keywords=lowering+caster

I want something that will raise and lower to a foot. I've used braking casters in the past and don't like them.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

best aftermarket mobile base for a cabinet saw. i had the one first linked and the one swiveling caster can tip if turned too shgarply:

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/152711/WoodRiver-Universal-Mobile-Base-Hardware-Kit.aspx


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I have that one on my saw, and it's a bit annoying if there are slight variations in the floor. I prefer a 3 wheel base.


----------

